# Memorable Performances



## Aisteru

After a night of watching Pavarotti, Dessay, Nilsson, and others on youtube, I am curious as to what particularly memorable performances every here has been to. I know this isn't exactly Tolkien related, but if you can tie something in (such as the LOTR musical premier in Toronto  ), then by all means. 

This doesn't have to be limited to operas or anything either. Or even music, specifically. Say you saw an incredible orator, then tell us about him/her. I hope this works!


----------



## Úlairi

Favourite actor? Daniel Day-Lewis. 

How is that Tolkien-related? He conveys the utmost fury in his performances. If ever a physical person (instead of a Úmaiar or Ú-Valar) was to play a Dark Power it would have to be him. Truly inspired by that man... fan-bloody-tastic! I love Melbourne (Adelaide sucks) and I'm so drunk right now!!! Yeeeeeaaaahh! My friend and I just wandered into an internet café! Thought I'd come here to TTF!

EDIT: Sorry Aisteru, about the above comments... Even though _Aisteru_ is an incorrect translation of _Timothy_... 

*Cheers,

Úlairi.
*


----------



## chrysophalax

Hm, where to begin?

I've had the privilege of working with Victor Borge, Tony Randall, Shirley Maclaine, Shirley Jones, The Chicago and Montreal Symphonies, The Atlanta Ballet for starters, in the capacities of wardrobe, stagehand, lighting/sound tech, makeup, stage manager, depanding on what was needed and with whom I was working.

My favourite stint in the theatre world had to be while working with CATS back in 1990 when it was still on tour. I had the pleasure of looking after Victoria and Rumpleteaser and I can't tell you what fun it was!

As for performances I've seen that amazed me, at the top would be Cirque de Soliel. We saw them in Orlando once and...wow, amazing!

As for operas, I've seen Aida, Elixir of Love, Die Fleidermus (my favourite comic opera!), Samson and Delilah, La Traviata, Faust (VERY cool!), I Pagliacci (LOVE this with Domingo!), The Magic Flute and my all time fave, The Ring Cycle by Wagner. It's one of my great ambitions to attend all four operas at Bayreuth, then I can die happy!

If you ever get the chance to see TAO, do it! They're drummers from Japan and again, a performance NOT to be missed!


----------



## Turgon

Johnny Cash singing Hurt comes to mind - if this doesn't move you - . you are probably dead...


----------



## Illuin

When I was in college, I used to see the Cleveland Orchestra regularly (George Szell was the former conductor). No one has ever topped the Cleveland Orchestra when it comes to performing Mozart symphonies and concertos. As far as other stuff; living in New York, Diane drags me to every play, show, and opera I don’t have an excuse for, and I don’t really care for most of that artsy-fartsy drivel, other than the Mozart operas - and I absolutely detest Broadway cheese; yuck! To me, nothing will ever top a Grateful Dead show. Rest in peace, Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor

The Phantom of the Opera on Broadway! I saw it when I was seventeen as a graduation excursion to NYC, which was exciting enough in and of itself, but the show moved me so much that I got heartburn. It was _that_ amazing!


----------



## Úlairi

_Rage Against The Machine_ at Wayville Showgrounds for _The Big Day Out '08_. F***ing awesome! _U2_ were pretty astonishing too.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by Lady of Gondor
> _The Phantom of the Opera on Broadway! I saw it when I was seventeen as a graduation excursion to NYC, which was exciting enough in and of itself, but the show moved me so much that I got heartburn. It was that amazing!_


 
I got heartburn too at Phantom; so I decided to leave during intermission and head on over to Duane Reade’s and get some pepto bismol; which turned out to be the highlight of the show .


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor

Love the phantom kitty! 

But I am still trying to figure out if your Pepto Bismol comment was intended as an insult or not.


----------



## Illuin

Yes, I like the phantom kitty! And I certainly was not insulting you. But as you know, I'm not a big Broadway buff. I thought P.O.O. (fitting acronym) on Broadway was



.


----------



## Úlairi

I'm sure Bob Dylan in his day would have truly been memorable...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Voronwen

chrysophalax said:


> The Magic Flute


 
This is one of my favorites, as well! I had the good fortune of seeing it performed at the New York City Opera in the early 90s, it was amazing, and it was a beautifully traditional, period-style production. I don't care for these 'updated' productions very much, they lose something in the process, imho. The MET broadcast of TMF last year had some great singing, but the production looked like something out of an old Nintendo game. Creative, granted, but not my kind of thing.  But i love this opera, when i was growing up i wanted to be a Queen of the Night, but my voice is better suited to Pamina - i've performed her aria and it's one of the most satisfying things to sing, especially since i tend to be tragically-romantic by nature  Mozart really knew how to write for the voice.


----------



## chrysophalax

I completely agree, Voronwen. I especially love the Papageno-Papagena duet towards the end. Amazing! How can anyone articulate that fast?  I'd probably bite my tongue off!


----------



## Thorin

Saw the original Canadian cast in Phantom of the Opera at the Pantages Theatre in Toronto back in 92. Colm Wilkenson was awesome as the Phantom. This was the first real theatre production I had seen and it just blew my mind.

The Vocal Majority, a 10 time award winning Barbershop Chorus in Dallas did a mini concert for a teacher's convention I attended. Another mind blowing performance with 135 guys singing, acting and doing choreography all over the stage. Unbelievable.


----------



## Voronwen

chrysophalax said:


> I completely agree, Voronwen. I especially love the Papageno-Papagena duet towards the end. Amazing! How can anyone articulate that fast?  I'd probably bite my tongue off!


 
LOL  *Lots* of practice!

Now, talk about _fast singing_.... listen to THIS ! 

I've never heard this aria taken at such breakneck speed before. And i love her ornamentation at 4:22 and 5:13. She is amazing!

_(Note to Mods: I wasn't sure whether linking to Youtube was ok to do here, so if it breaks a rule somewhere that i was not aware of, please feel free to edit it out of my post! ) _


----------



## Rainwall

*Elisa Toffoli *(my favourite singer ) and *Andrea Bocelli*

-Elisa & Andrea Bocelli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWDd78rxGRc

-(Elisa) Yashal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTF0u63Ssbo
-(Elisa) Together: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2zLM38aTGU
-(Elisa) A prayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m91JWZSLGYM
-(Elisa) Dancing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_IO2rf-eQ

-(Bocelli) Canto della Terra: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nkrc1lBA9E
-(Bocelli) Con te partirò: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrfvP11Hbo
-Bocelli & Pavarotti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeDXhIjdcLY

Good listening!


----------

